# Fn3 Coach/Combine



## c&s (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm new to the scale and living in the UK and looking for a reasonably priced coach/combine in Fn3 to run behind my Bachmann Spectrum Connie. The Accucraft and AMS ones look very nice but are a bit outside my price range at the moment. Does anybody make a kit that would do the job?


Thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Mark, 


PM sent to you


----------

